# Tache de fond / Fermeture apps



## imacnicolas (15 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un iPad Air en complement de mon MacBook. Lors de mes déplacements j'accède à distance à mon NAS Synology. Lorsque je veux récupérer en FTP de gros fichiers : videos, musiques, projets (avec Oplayer, DS file par exemple).

Au bout de 10 min il coupe mon téléchargement si j'utilise la tablette pour surfer ou si je n'y touche pas.

Existe-il un moyen de l'empêcher de s'arrêter ? La seul solution que j'ai trouvé c'est de retourner sur l'application toutes les 5 min avant qu'il coupe.... Un peu pénible.

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Larme (15 Novembre 2013)

Les applications tournant en background ont une durée de vie limitée afin de préserver la batterie, mais également dans le cas d'échange data qui pourraient pomper en continue ton forfait 3G.

Seules certaines ont le droit de rester en vie (notamment la VoIP). De plus, leur ressources autorisées deviennent plus limitées et en cas de dépassement elles se font tuées par l'OS.


----------

